# Place for Rent in Ofena



## miolas (Aug 17, 2008)

In case you are interested my sister rents hers place in Ofena. 

The house has sleeping places for 5-6 persons.

The rent is 250e/week, long week-end price also negotiable. 

Send me a private message via this site or drop an email to miajolas at yahoo dot com (faster) to get more info and pictures. 

Greetings, Mia from Finland


----------

